# Home for sale in Oklahoma



## jimmy588 (Jun 20, 2014)

I've been looking and looking, homes are there but getting a bank to finance my wife and I is just to hard. My credit is hurting because of being in debt for back surgeries and my wives is to low. We pay more for a rundown smelly apartment per month than a couple who owns a home in the country. I found a for sale by owner and asked if I could pay 560 or so /mo for a 157,000 home on 5 acres. They denied so now I'm back at the drawing board. I would like to live in Logan county or kingfisher. Any body know of a house for sale with about 5 acres to turn into a homestead?


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Sir, to be honest you would've never been accepted for $560 a month on a $157k house. If the house had been much lower...say $60-80k..then more than likely you would've been able to get the house for $560 a month. Yes, Oklahoma does have acreage with housing under $80k but you've gotta look.
Good luck!


----------

